# Ande Rods



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys, have any of ya'll used the Ande tournement series surf rods? I found them online at Dicks Sporting goods and they seemed to be priced affordably. I'll attach the link. Any input would be great.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3998096&CAWELAID=478485893


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Two of our team members use the Ande Tournament Surfs in a variety of sizes and absolutely love them. I haven't used them personally, they fit with the lighter is better mentality and seem to hold up well.



I don't know what Dick's has them for, but I think they run between $30 and 40.



joe


----------

